# ecogear SX40 vs kokoda sprog



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

I know alot of us on here are big fans of the SX40, but has anyone tried the kokoda sprog yet?

i know the sprog is a deadset copy of the SX40, i bought a sprog (at $3.95) today and brought it home to compare to my SX40's and i am flat out trying to tell the difference????

Haven't seen how its swims yet, so was wondering if anyone had tried them out and how the sprog compared?????

Attached a pic with the sprog next to the sx40's, anyone tell which is the odd one out?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Mate, i think the are almost exactly the same.

From my experience, the differences are:

The trebles on the sprog arent as good, (buy replacements)
The sprogs action isnt quite as tight, but that doesnt matter too much
Sometimes the sprog wont swim straight out of the box (do some lure tuning)
And the sprog does not suspect, it sinks tail first.

Otherwise, the sprogs are worth the money. Better losing a $4 lure than a $15 lure. unfortunately the bcf my way has stop stocking them, otherwise id have more


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

There was a good discussion about the SX40 v Sprog awhile a go in the tackle section (viewtopic.php?p=141186#p141186)
And I still think there one of the best cheep lures for flicking right up against nasty snags where there is a good chance of loosing the lure to a snag monster 




























As theclick said you will need to tune the lure to get it to swim correctly but this only take a few moments to do but does need to be done more regularly as they do get knocked out of tune a lot more easily then SX40's http://www.fishraider.com.au/fishing-ar ... -lures.php


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The sprog is just a cheap chinese copy and I think like most Chinese copies they are rubbish. Sure you can change the trebles and muck around trying to tune them, but still will they out fish the sx40's....no. I havent seen anyone post up significant catches using this lure and personally I like to optimise my ability to catch fish. So I no longer use the sprog. Good lure to give to the kids so they can practise on.
There are 40mm lures on the market that do work straight out of the box, like preditek and others I cant think of at the moment :? but they are all over the $10 mark.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

They are not worth the trouble by the time you change all the trebles and risk the cheap metal letting go with a big fish. My local gives me a discount on sx and the like so I am getting them for $16 now. Just get to know your local bream tackle shop owner and then hit him up for a loyalty discount. My local gave it to me without even asking 10% off everything in the store.

Cheers dave


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I got to say i disagree with the above statements. I dont believe a fish looks at a sprog and doesnt take it because it's tale doesnt wag quite the same way as an sx40. The trebbles handle small fish, but would be good to upgrade them. They swim almost aswell, dont significantly flip or tangle, have alot of action and look almost exactly the same as an sx40. Name a good reason why the fish WOULDNT take it??

I've caught two good 60cm range flatheads in the short time I have used them, along with all the usual small bream and yellowtale that you usually get around this area on sx40s. The reality is, i cant find the difference.

I think people dont catch as many fish on them, because they troll it or whatever, dont get any fish immediately, and then just put it back and never use it again, thinking that its the lure's fault. As with anything, if you put the time in, you will get the results.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

just as a note for anyone who thinks these lures are worth more than 2 cents (probably not many), bcf cannon hill has all kokoda lures for $6.50 each


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

if they sink then they really arent the same at all to compare...


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

hi guys

where around sydney can you pick up these cheap lures
would big w stock them?

cheers

Patrick


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep Big W are the main stockist for these guys as they are part of the ET range of tackle


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I must admit I've got to admit with 'the click'. Although I do not buy 'cheaper' lures I can't see the difference in these lures And as mentioned earlier is a fish going to look at the lure and think to itself oh theres an sx40 I think I might eat that one. And even if the kokoda doesn't swim as well as the sx40 I'm sure it doesn't matter to much.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

i use both of these lures, mostly sprogs now. I get them for about $3-4 at Big W. If fish are dumb enough to take a bit of plastic i dont think how it swims or anything can make much of a difference. I just think SX 40's are a rip off.


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

I love the sx40 it is my favorite lure but if the sprog can do the same job and I could get 4 for the price of 1 sx40, providing they work as well I am all for it.
Paul


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have two of the kokodas. Both have caught good flathead and bream and I cant tell the difference. I paid $5 each and will be going back for more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Sprogs are absolute crap in my opinion. 
For starters how can you say they are the same lure to an Sx40 when they don't even suspend.

I have caught so many fish on the pause by using SX40's and the finish is absolutely superb, very sharp hooks and quality hooks at that.

Sx40's also have the best colour range around, I can honestly say I have never seen a sprog in more than 3 colours.

Sorry guys, I only stick to Japanese lures now, and for that I am prepared to pay the money 

And in finishing I think from memory, Fishing Man once bought some Sprogs and they all fell apart or something to that effect.

Maybe he will fill us in. 

Cheers


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

After reading this post i decided to get a couple of sprogs and try them for myself so i went to BCF but couldnt find them, I asked one of the guys there and he pointed me to the bargin bin where there are trying to get rid of them. Anyway i came home with another sx48 in 305 colour and a sugar minnow. Just couldnt buy the sprog I will stick with what I know works.
"you get what you pay for"
Paul


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I put them both to the test on Sun and Monday in the estuary and agree with the following thats been said before
The trebles on the sprog arent as good, (Yep... tho the treble on the sx40 snapped in a flatties mouth)
The sprogs action isnt quite as tight, but that doesnt matter too much. (It does when trolling. The sprogs kick up at a much lower speed and not the best to troll)
Sometimes the sprog wont swim straight out of the box (agreed, but even with tuning I couldnt achieve the same troll speed as sx40 out of the box)
And the sprog does not suspect, it sinks tail first. (sure does... tail first too... tho I got hits on the pause and sink???)

All up no where near the class of the sx40 but they both still caught fish in the 50cm class on the cast and I cast them without fear at the nastiest snags. Did I miss any fish because of them... hard to say... but cant recall missing any hits or dropping any fish due to trebles etc.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

i run with mainly japanese hardbodies, and I personally have really noticed an increase in my catch rates since making the switch.

In saying this i d0 have a few sprogs in my tacklebox because i would rather be throwing these around the oyster leases of Wooloware Bay than my $20 a pop hardbodz...

My Two Cents.


----------

